# Anyone install the hatch top spoiler?



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

Read one post from couple of years ago saying one went on easy other had to go to body shop for the other one. There is a strip of double sided tape and you have to buy VW glue. 

Does it go over the existing bump that has the high brake light? Do you place the glue in a specific area, remove tape cover and push it in place? How long do you need to hold it before it is set? Any other issues?


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Kurt


----------



## locoandroid69 (Dec 21, 2019)

Kurt,

Do you have a link to that spoiler, it looks great btw.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

No it was on it when I bought it. It’s factory. 


Kurt


----------



## locoandroid69 (Dec 21, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Snagged one on eBay for $220, first one came broken and my replacement is due this week. Waiting on a quote from my body shop to match it in green. It just has 3M double side tape on the back side, should be a super easy install, just make sure the surface is prepped and clean and you test fit it first.


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Snagged one on eBay for $220, first one came broken and my replacement is due this week. Waiting on a quote from my body shop to match it in green. It just has 3M double side tape on the back side, should be a super easy install, just make sure the surface is prepped and clean and you test fit it first.


That's where mine is from. But you have to have a VW adhesive (maybe standard silicone adhesive might work) besides the tape. It doesn't come with the spoiler you need to get it separate. VW lists 4 adhesive parts for the tiguan - 2 are $65 to $70, the other 2 aren't for sale. Going to call my dealer tomorrow and ask which one it is.

One owner said his son's went on easy but his didn't so he had to take it to a body shop. Another said he used a few dabs of silicone adhesive but I don't know how well it has stayed on. Put a hatch spoiler on a Honda but it had 3 bolts along with the tape.


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

locoandroid69 said:


> Kurt,
> 
> Do you have a link to that spoiler, it looks great btw.


Here's an Ebay link:

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e114...=ch,segname=segname,crd=crd,url=loc,osub=osub

$220 with free shipping. One owner says his first one came damaged and replacement is on the way. Mine will be here Thursday. Maybe they are so cheap because they buy returned spoilers from dealers that may have a flaw. They only come in black and white from VW.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Can one of you scan in the instructions and list the glue part number? I ordered of of eBay and lost the instructions this winter, and it didn't come with the glue.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

zackdawley said:


> Can one of you scan in the instructions and list the glue part number? I ordered of of eBay and lost the instructions this winter, and it didn't come with the glue.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


I'll see if the parts guy at my dealer can tell me when I go tomorrow but they haven't been very knowledgeable every other time I have asked them questions. I'm guessing they will say they get the instructions and part number in the box when they open the box.


----------



## locoandroid69 (Dec 21, 2019)

Tig20ne said:


> Here's an Ebay link:
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e114...=ch,segname=segname,crd=crd,url=loc,osub=osub
> 
> $220 with free shipping. One owner says his first one came damaged and replacement is on the way. Mine will be here Thursday. Maybe they are so cheap because they buy returned spoilers from dealers that may have a flaw. They only come in black and white from VW.


Thnxs


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

locoandroid69 said:


> Thnxs


Sorry - the dealer did not have any instructions to install the spoiler. They don't install VW accessories, they send them over to a body shop that does their work for them.


----------



## XDeCX (Oct 18, 2011)

Took me. 10min to install w a friend. Used regular clear silicone plus the tape that came with it. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

How long before it was set and didn't need to be held in place?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2019)

Any chance of getting a side pic of the whole car? Thanks in advance.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Any chance of getting a side pic of the whole car? Thanks in advance.














Kurt


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Well I'm 0 for 2, both the original one and replacement have arrived broken... 



















Here's the first one... lol


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

Did they arrive broken or broke when installing?


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Tig20ne said:


> Did they arrive broken or broke when installing?


Both arrived broken from the same seller, not packaged all that well.


----------



## Superchud (Jul 3, 2018)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Both arrived broken from the same seller, not packaged all that well.


Are these from eBay or are you getting them from a dealer?


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Superchud said:


> Are these from eBay or are you getting them from a dealer?


ebay for $220 (dealer retail is $350), so I guess I get what I've paid for...


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

bobbysanders22 said:


> ebay for $220 (dealer retail is $350), so I guess I get what I've paid for...


Mine from same place will be here Thursday - if it is broken I'm filing a complaint with Ebay that the seller is not reliable and should be removed. The body shop that is going to help me install mine says they receive broken parts all the time because of poor packing and poor handling.


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

bobbysanders22 said:


> ebay for $220 (dealer retail is $350), so I guess I get what I've paid for...


Zachdawley had asked someone to post the instructions. Can you take a picture of them and post them so he can see how to put it on?


----------



## blueimp (Sep 5, 2019)

wanted to note, on my 2019 R-Line Black, the tail edge of the roof/hatch spoiler is pearl black. thought it was odd considering the rest of the black trim on the R-Line Black is solid black (bumper/grille accents, mirrors, wheels, etc.)

thought i was crazy but it seems bobbysanders22 spoiler has the pearl black edge as well (looks to be from the pics anyways).


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Tig20ne said:


> Zachdawley had asked someone to post the instructions. Can you take a picture of them and post them so he can see how to put it on?


yeah, i'll get some photos of them tonight and throw them up here



blueimp said:


> wanted to note, on my 2019 R-Line Black, the tail edge of the roof/hatch spoiler is pearl black. thought it was odd considering the rest of the black trim on the R-Line Black is solid black (bumper/grille accents, mirrors, wheels, etc.)
> 
> thought i was crazy but it seems bobbysanders22 spoiler has the pearl black edge as well (looks to be from the pics anyways).


It does have some metallic flake to it! It is supposed to be color matched to the black paint, not the R-Line trim if I am correct, since VW only offers this thing in body-matched black or white.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

bobbysanders22 said:


> ebay for $220 (dealer retail is $350), so I guess I get what I've paid for...


I paid $219 shipped from https://www.ebay.com/usr/100jen

The part came without issue, but I lost the instructions 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

zackdawley said:


> I paid $219 shipped from https://www.ebay.com/usr/100jen
> 
> The part came without issue, but I lost the instructions
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


That's where mine is coming from. It would have been here today but FedEx says the bar code on the box was unreadable so it sat in KC for a day and half until they put a new one on. Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

zackdawley said:


> I paid $219 shipped from https://www.ebay.com/usr/100jen
> 
> The part came without issue, but I lost the instructions
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Here you go!


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you! Looks like ECS has what might be a revision (ending in E) everywhere else seems sold out. Guess I'll call the local dealer and find out.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

Mine just arrived and looks like no damage. Looked up the adhesive kit listed in the instructions and the VW parts site says no longer available. Clear silicone adhesive next on shopping list.


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

*Spoiler installed*


















$220 Ebay and free install at dealer's designated body shop.


----------



## XDeCX (Oct 18, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## locoandroid69 (Dec 21, 2019)

XDeCX said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbup:


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Man I hate you guys, lol. My THIRD replacement from that $220 ebay seller also arrived damaged... waiting on a 4th spoiler now. :banghead:


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Man I hate you guys, lol. My THIRD replacement from that $220 ebay seller also arrived damaged... waiting on a 4th spoiler now. :banghead:














Kurt


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

*4th one may be the charm*

Wait, did I see on the news that delivery drivers in Atlanta were playing hockey in the parking lot with all long packages they had on their parking lot?

I'm surprised that any make it without damage if they are packed like mine was - just a little plastic wrap around it. It was free to bounce around the box all it wanted. Mine was almost sent back by FedEx because the label was damaged in transit and the new one they put on had my address off by 10. Luckily I saw the FedEx driver going back and forth in front of my house trying to find the incorrect address and asked her if she had a package for me.

Sorry for your problems.


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Mine came Saturday morning and luckily in good shape...the corner of the box did have a hole in it and I got scared for a few mins. Hopefully your 4th will arrive ok...maybe the seller should take note and package it inside of another box OR maybe your delivery guy doesn't like VW parts???

Now just waiting for spring with some consistent temps. Yes that's the kitchen counter and yes my wife thinks I'm crazy for modding her car haha









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## XDeCX (Oct 18, 2011)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> Yes that's the kitchen counter and yes my wife thinks I'm crazy for modding her car haha


Hahahahahhaha same here. I got an earful last night. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

XDeCX said:


> Hahahahahhaha same here. I got an earful last night.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm still looking for golf R springs ha!!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## joszer (May 1, 2016)

Bought mine from the eBay seller that was listed on here. Install was a breeze. Looks great on my wife's White SEL R-line


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

The black spoiler looks good on the white R line with the other black pieces, probably better than the white one would have.


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Man I hate you guys, lol. My THIRD replacement from that $220 ebay seller also arrived damaged... waiting on a 4th spoiler now. :banghead:


Did no. 4 come yet?


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Tig20ne said:


> Did no. 4 come yet?


Nope, the seller is being a dick and has not responded to any of my messages. He told me to pay to ship the broken ones back for a refund, and that's not happening lol.


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Nope, the seller is being a dick and has not responded to any of my messages. He told me to pay to ship the broken ones back for a refund, and that's not happening lol.


Complain to Ebay - they have guarantees and can put pressure on the seller.


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

For those that have installed....did you use glue or just the double sided that came with it? If you used glue...clear silicone? As in the bathroom silicone or auto specific say from Permatex?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## natis1 (Dec 2, 2001)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> For those that have installed....did you use glue or just the double sided that came with it? If you used glue...clear silicone? As in the bathroom silicone or auto specific say from Permatex?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


No I just used a extra strip 1"of 3m in the middle. Also after install I put a bead of white silicone in the gap to prevent water and dirt from getting in between the spoiler and the hatch body

https://www.instagram.com/p/B7RcQezHbem/?igshid=4pxsiyud4rfm

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> For those that have installed....did you use glue or just the double sided that came with it? If you used glue...clear silicone? As in the bathroom silicone or auto specific say from Permatex?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


The body shop that installed mine used a fast-setting clear silicone adhesive they use on other body parts. They recommended not to just use the tape only because of the pressures put on the spoiler when driving at higher speeds. They said the 3M double side auto tape is for smaller items like emblems, hood ornaments, mirror glass.


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

natis1 said:


> No I just used a extra strip 1"of 3m in the middle. Also after install I put a bead of white silicone in the gap to prevent water and dirt from getting in between the spoiler and the hatch body
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B7RcQezHbem/?igshid=4pxsiyud4rfm
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Ok thanks...hey I sent you a PM on vortex with some questions if you had a second.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Tig20ne said:


> The body shop that installed mine used a fast-setting clear silicone adhesive they use on other body parts. They recommended not to just use the tape only because of the pressures put on the spoiler when driving at higher speeds. They said the 3M double side auto tape is for smaller items like emblems, hood ornaments, mirror glass.


Ok...I was Walmart yesterday and saw the home clear silicone but then walked over to the auto section and picked up a tube of Permatex clear silicone as it said adhesive/sealant on the packaging.

I guess a small application in the general area of where the instructions say to do so wouldn't hurt plus if ever down the road the spoiler were to be pulled off, the silicone should peel off easily.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## joszer (May 1, 2016)

I just stuck it on with the 3M tape it came with. So far it's been holding up great. However using some clear silicone might not be a bad idea to prevent gunk fr getting in there.


----------

